# Θα στις βρέξω!



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 19, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Σε τί αναφέρεται το τις σ'αυτή την έκφρασή;

Μοιάζει λιγάκι με το "τη βρίσκω", αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί το "τη" σημαίνει "τη χαρά".

Σάιμον


----------



## curry (Jan 19, 2009)

Θα σου τις βρέξω, τις σφαλιάρες, τις μπάτσες, τις φάπες - κάτι τέτοιο, δεν είμαι απολύτως βέβαιη για το ουσιαστικό! Σημαίνει "θα σε δείρω" και το λέμε κυρίως σε παιδάκια (Γιαννάκη, γιατί τραβάς την ουρά της γάτας; Θέλεις να στις βρέξω; ). Δηλαδή, σε έναν ενήλικο θα πούμε μάλλον "θα σε αρχίσω στις γρήγορες" (Γιάννη, παράτα ήσυχη τη γάτα, μην σε αρχίσω στις γρήγορες!).


----------



## stathis (Jan 19, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν με είχε απασχολήσει ποτέ αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη απάντηση.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις εκφράσεις "τη βρίσκω", "μου τη δίνει", "μου τη βαράει", κλπ.

Ρωτάς σε σχέση με το πώς θα το αποδώσεις, ή από απλή περιέργεια;


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 19, 2009)

Απλώς να πω ότι το σωστό είναι "θα σ' τις βρέξω".


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Όπως λέει ο Ζέφυρος, το σωστό είναι «θα σου τις βρέξω» > «Θα σ' τις βρέξω», αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουμε στο διαδίκτυο για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι όλοι σχεδόν, καλώς ή κακώς, γράφουν «θα στις βρέξω». Και αντιγράφω, για την προέλευση, από τον Νατσούλη:

*Κάθισε ήσυχα γιατί θα στις βρέξω*, λέει η μητέρα στο παιδί της που δεν κάθεται φρόνιμα. Άλλος πάλι λέει: *του τις έβρεξα για τα καλά*, δηλαδή τον ξυλοκόπησα πολύ.
Θα σου τις βρέξω σημαίνει ότι θα του καταφέρω χτυπήματα βροχηδόν. Κατά τον Φ. Κουκουλέ όμως, η φράση πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί έτσι: Θα σου τις βρέξω τις ξυλιές, δηλαδή τα χτυπήματα που θα σου δώσω θα είναι βρεγμένα (και θα πονάνε).

Πράγματι σε παλιότερους χρόνους, όταν κάποιον τον έβαζαν στη φάλαγγα, (τρόπος βασανισμού) πριν του χτυπήσουν τα πόδια του με μια βίτσα, του τα έβρεχαν, γιατί έτσι θα πονούσε περισσότερο. (Συχνά και σήμερα βρέχουν τα οπίσθια του παιδιού πριν το χτυπήσουν με τις παλάμες τους.) Έτσι έχουμε τη γνωστή φράση. Γνωστό, επίσης, είναι ότι στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, καθώς και στο Βυζάντιο, οι λιποτάχτες οι δειλοί και οι προδότες τιμωρούνταν με τη "φάλαγγα". Η φάλαγγα ήταν ένα ξύλινο ικρίωμα, ως ένα μέτρο ψηλό, που είχε δυο τρύπες στη μέση. Στις τρύπες αυτές περνούσαν γυμνά τα πόδια του τιμωρημένου, ο οποίος βρισκόταν έτσι μισοκρεμασμένος από το πίσω μέρος του ικριώματος. Σε εκείνη τη θέση λοιπόν, όλοι οι συμπατριώτες του, ακόμα και οι πιο στενοί συγγενείς του, ήταν υποχρεωμένοι με ειδικό νόμο, να του δώσουν δεκατρία χτυπήματα στις γυμνές του πατούσες. Πριν όμως τον δείρουν, έβρεχαν τις βίτσες τους κι αυτό γιατί τα χτυπήματα γινόντουσαν έτσι πιο οδυνηρά. Από την απάνθρωπη, λοιπόν, αυτή τιμωρία, έμεινε ως τα χρόνια μας η φράση: "κάθισε ήσυχα, γιατί θα στις βρέξω" και η άλλη, που συχνά τη μεταχειριζόμαστε: "Αυτός θέλει ξύλο με βρεγμένη σανίδα".​
Δεν μπορώ να σας πω ποια εκδοχή να διαλέξετε.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Κάτι περίεργο - γράφεται "στη φάλαγγα", αλλά δεν είναι αρσενικός ο φάλαγγας (bastinado); Η στρατιωτική φάλαγγα είναι θηλυκή.

Σ


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Η φάλαγξ έγινε βασανιστήριο, που είναι και αρσενικό ο φάλαγγας και θηλυκό η φάλαγγα. 

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*φάλαγγας* ο [fálaŋgas] O5 & *φάλαγγα* 2 η [fálaŋga] O28 : 1. είδος βασανιστηρίου κατά το οποίο αυτός που βασανίζεται, δέχεται χτυπήματα στα πέλματα των ποδιών του που είναι ακινητοποιημένα: Του έκαναν / πέρα σε από φάλαγγα. Τα πόδια του πρήστηκαν από τη φάλαγγα. 2. το σχετικό όργανο βασανισμού. [αρχ. φάλαγξ, αιτ. -αγγα στη σημ.: `κυλινδρικό κομμάτι ξύλου΄ ή αντδ. < τουρκ. falaka (ηχηροπ. του μεσοφ. [k > g] από επίδρ. του [l]) < αραβ. < αρχ. φαλαγγ- και μεταπλ. σε αρσ. με βάση την αιτ.]


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2009)

Nickel, σχετικά με τις εξηγήσεις που δίνονται σε τέτοιες παροιμιώδεις εκφράσεις, τι βιβλιογραφία έχουν από πίσω; Ρωτάω, γιατί έχω κάποιες αρνητικές εμπειρίες επ' αυτού, και μάλιστα από γνωστούς συγγραφείς. Λένε διάφορα και είτε 1) δεν αναφέρουν πηγές, είτε 2) τις αναφέρουν, αλλά άμα κάνεις τον κόπο και τις συμβουλευτείς, είναι άλλ' αντ' άλλων ή τέλος πάντων πολύ ελεύθερα ερμηνευμένες για τα γούστα μου.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ας πούμε, τα περί φάλαγγας, τα περί ειδικού νόμου κλπ.;

Αυτό το κολπάκι με τη λέξη Νατσούλης, που είναι υπογραμμισμένο, ποιο κουμπί είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο για τις όποιες ενστάσεις, αλλά μερικές φορές χρειάζεται να γινόμαστε τεμπέληδες. Π.χ. όσοι έχουν μελετήσει Σαραντάκο (και όχι μόνο) γνωρίζουν ότι πολλές από τις ιστορίες που αναπαράγει ο Νατσούλης στο βιβλίο του ανήκουν στην κατηγορία «Se non è vero è ben trovato» (και «Take it with a pinch of salt»). Δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη να το επαναλαμβάνω κάθε φορά, αλλά ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας.

Το κρυφό κείμενο δημιουργείται με το τελευταίο κουμπάκι, το H (για Hidden).


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Kαι ούτε καν μπεν τροβάτο μερικές φορές...


----------



## bl00m (Jan 19, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει και η σχετική έκφραση "Ε, ρε, βρεγμένη/βρεμμένη σανίδα που θες!" :)


----------



## psifio (Jan 19, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι έχει δίκιο ο Στάθης, στις φράσεις "τη βρίσκω, την ακούω" κλπ, η αντωνυμία δεν αναφέρεται σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Δείτε τα κενά αντωνυμικά στοιχεία εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 20, 2009)

Τί θα πει "άλλ' αντ' άλλων", παρακαλώ;

"2) τις αναφέρουν, αλλά άμα κάνεις τον κόπο και τις συμβουλευτείς, είναι άλλ' αντ' άλλων ..."


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2009)

Είναι άλλα αντί άλλων, αλλά κανείς δεν το λέει έτσι. 

Από το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ΛΚΝ, σύνδεσμος επάνω, στο search :))
*άλλ΄ αντ΄ άλλων*, για κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που απαιτεί η περίπτωση: _Ήπιε και έλεγε άλλ΄ αντ΄ άλλων_, ασυναρτησίες.


----------

